# Always wear protection, but which one?



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, new'ish to the forum so forgive me if this has been answered 100x over.

I'm having my wheels refurbished and most of the front end resprayed.
My question is, what should I do to protect this fresh paint on my car?
Similarly what should I do to the wheels so they stay clean for longer?

I used to have Diamondbrite applied to my cars in the past which kept them shiny.
I am also considering clear wrapping the front bumper to keep it from stone chips/scratches.
I don't have time to wash/wash/polish every month or so or whenever you're supposed to.

Thanks for any assistance in advance!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Diamondbrite is a wast of money IMOP and will not stop stone chips the only thing that will is getting the front wrapper it the correct grade of vinyl


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Fizzleh said:


> Hi, new'ish to the forum so forgive me if this has been answered 100x over.
> 
> I'm having my wheels refurbished and most of the front end resprayed.
> My question is, what should I do to protect this fresh paint on my car?
> ...


Armorall wheel protector spray, that will do the job if you can't be bothered to seal and wax them off the car properly but it still wears off much faster than looking after them properly.

DiamondBrite is a waste of money, and many argue that it's actually nonexistent ... it's actually silicone based junk that conceals marrs and imperfections, both on delivery and their "care kit" better off without tbh...clear wrapping does work, but dulls the front end drastically, another option is a car-bra but so,e hate them. Washing schedules depend on usage, I wax my car (or did before it was written off) twice weekly, but there again I did around 1100 miles a week in it commuting up and down the country ... If it's a garage queen, a few coats of a decent hard wax like Collinite 476s DoubleCoat will last months and months with only a detailing spray wipe over to make brilliant ... Personally speaking if you are going to the expense of a front end refresh then a couple of hours very other week (on average) and £50-100 on decent quality wash, polish and waxes should be nothing


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

X5TUU said:


> Armorall wheel protector spray, that will do the job if you can't be bothered to seal and wax them off the car properly but it still wears off much faster than looking after them properly.
> 
> a few coats of a decent hard wax like Collinite 476s DoubleCoat will last months and months with only a detailing spray wipe over to make brilliant ... Personally speaking if you are going to the expense of a front end refresh then a couple of hours very other week (on average) and £50-100 on decent quality wash, polish and waxes should be nothing


Thank you so much for this! A great help. Upon searching for Collinite on Amazon I also found Collinite Marque D Elegance 915, how does this compare to the 476s DoubleCoat? Do you prefer this compared to other waxes out there?

Would you recommend Rain X for the glass also? Which detailing spray would you recommend? I joined the detailing world forum but its so complicated and contradictory over which products to use.

should I also not be washing the car for a month at least as the paint is new and alloys have just been 'furbed?

Upon hearing about your washing routine I've decided that if I'm to do this then I may as well do it properly. I've ordered some Poorboys Wheel Sealant also together with a detailing brush. I am also going to buy a snowfoam lance with some magifoam and start using the 2 bucket method with grit protectors!

I'm sorry to hear about your car being written off, I felt your pain also for a couple days as they told me mine would also share the same fate until they finally agreed to have the damage estimated and hence why I am having it resprayed at the other parties expense and it no longer being written off. Hopefully nothing else happens to her as I only bought her a couple months ago.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Fizzleh said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> > Armorall wheel protector spray, that will do the job if you can't be bothered to seal and wax them off the car properly but it still wears off much faster than looking after them properly.
> ...


915 is am excellent wax, but not as durable, gives a great depth of colour and wet look sheen.

I am really into RainX or Armorall Glass Shield, both do the same thing. Some don't like it, it's a personal preferce, but I literally never use my windscreen wipers at all on any of our cars as I keep it nicely topped up on the glass 

You will love the snowflake it's great stuff indeed...pleased to hear you are going to embrace the 'routine' haha

Absolutely don't wash or do anything with your paint for a good 4 weeks till the cots fully settle, harden and shrink ... it's rare but the clear coat can go mildly opaque in certain circumstance so best treat it carefully at first 

I was really annoyed about mine at first, but it's all fine now and settle for a good price, so it's fine and I get to experiment with something else now haha


----------

